# elevater riser clamp



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw these in a magazine today. Anybody using them?

http://jv-industries.com/JV-HI-Riser_Clamp.html


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Why buy that when u can do this?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Saw these in a magazine today. Anybody using them?


It's about time someone invented those! Good idea.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tabs welded on a riser clamp. I've done similar out in the field. Great idea to sell them pre made..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I've used unistrut as spacers. But these look better


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Geeez why didn't I ever think of that lol. Sure would make fire caulking easier!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Would make my apprentices jobs to easy. How would they ever figure out how to insall a riser clamp lol. Good idea but most of the time I have steel sleeves protruding a couple inches above the floor so wouldn't work very well. Good for cored holes though.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice thinking I have always used unistruit or allthread under the riser clamp


----------

